
Depression in your twenties linked to memory loss in your fifties - EndXA
http://www.sussex.ac.uk/broadcast/read/48169
======
chupa-chups
Reminds me of [http://www.tylervigen.com/spurious-
correlations](http://www.tylervigen.com/spurious-correlations)

Of course not really, since psychology studies adhere to the most professional
statistic evaluation methods available, as known since

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41562-017-0189-z](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41562-017-0189-z)

------
neteng73
Antidepressants are linked to memory loss. What percentage of them were taking
antidepressants"

------
Hnrobert42
The article implies treating depression would also reduce memory loss. Does
the underlying data support a causal link or merely correlation?

